# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  وصفات طبيعية لك سيدتي

## أم مغربية

أصبح الطب البديل ملجأ للعديد من الباحثين على العلاج، وتلبية لحاجاتهم ظهرت مجموعة من المواقع التي تقدم هذا النوع من العلاج والوصفات التجميلية ومن بينها المواقع التالية:
http://www.sahti.ma
http://www.chercheurs.blogspot.com/

----------

